# Software > Linux >  Πώς απενεργοποιείται το γραφικό περιβάλλον στο Debian?

## sotiris

Επειδή δεν υπάρχει κάποια εφικτή λύση για τα γραφικά με το kde του Linux και Επειδή πείστηκα (DiGi, Racer, Bchris) ότι με τα γραφικά δεν πρόκειται να πετύχω τίποτα σημαντικό από αυτά που θέλω να κάνω, αποφάσισα να σταματήσω την προσπάθεια επίλυσης αυτού του θέματος και να επικεντρωθώ στην εκμάθηση των λειτουργιών του debian μέσω κονσόλας (τελικά δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο να κινείσαι στην κονσόλα).

Πως μπορώ τώρα λοιπόν να απεγκαταστησω το kde και να αφήσω μόνο του το debian, χωρίς φυσικά να προκαλέσω κάποια ζημιά στο λειτουργικό (έχω φοβία από τα windows που όταν κάνεις uninstall ένα σοβαρό κομμάτι του λειτουργικού όλα πάνε στραβά μετά). Δεν θέλω να χάσω τις ρυθμίσεις που έκαναν τα παιδιά πάνω σε αυτό. έτσι κι αλλιώς το pc δεν κλείνει ποτέ,μπορώ να περιμένω μέχρι να αποκτήσω εμπειρία.

----------


## Achille

Μπορείς απλά να απενεργοποιήσεις το KDE και να το αφήσεις στο σκληρό για αργότερα.
Γράψε στην κονσόλα σαν root:

chmod -x /etc/init.d/?dm

Το οποίο θα σταματήσει τον x,k,gdm από το να ξεκινάει όταν ξεκινάει το σύστημά σου, και απλά θα σε πετάει στις γνωστές κονσόλες του Linux.

----------


## sotiris

εβαλα την εντολη και εβγαλε 

chmod-x/etc/init.d/?dm no such file or directory

ειδα και στο help της εντολης οτι δεν υπαρχει -x

εχει μονο -c , -f , -v , -r

----------


## Achille

man chmod:



> The format of a symbolic mode is `[ugoa...][[+-=][rwxXs­
> tugo...]...][,...]'. Multiple symbolic operations can be given,
> separated by commas.


Πρέπει να βάλεις και κενά, όπως στα έγραψα εγώ  ::

----------


## sotiris

ok το εκανα με τα κενα πριν και μετα του -x ,δεν εβγαλε κανενα λαθος αλλα και καμια επιβεβαιωση οτι εγινε κατι,απλως με πηγε παλι στο ονομα του υπολογιστη περιμενοντας νεα εντολη, οποτε υποθετω οτι λειτουργησε (τωρα δεν μπορω να κανω restart αλλα θα ενημερωσω).thnks Αχιλλέα.

----------


## Renos

> Μπορείς απλά να απενεργοποιήσεις το KDE και να το αφήσεις στο σκληρό για αργότερα.
> Γράψε στην κονσόλα σαν root:
> 
> chmod -x /etc/init.d/?dm
> 
> Το οποίο θα σταματήσει τον x,k,gdm από το να ξεκινάει όταν ξεκινάει το σύστημά σου, και απλά θα σε πετάει στις γνωστές κονσόλες του Linux.


Achille η ποιο σωστη λυση ειναι το runlevel που θα ξεκιναει το Linux να μην ξεκιναει και το γραφικο περιβαλλον. 
Το runlevel 3 εχει multiuser & networing support και μπορει να ενεργοποιηθει απλα αλλαζοντας το αρχειο /etc/inittab και βαζοντας στην γραμμη που λεει id:ΧΧ:initdefault: οπου ΧΧ τον αριθμο 3.

Θελω να προσθεσω σε αυτα που λεει ο shock οτι ειναι μια πολυ καλη λυση να γινει ενα σεμιναριο στα ατομα που θελουν να στησουν κομβο και linux σαν router ωστε να δουν 2-3 πραγματα και να μαθουν.

----------


## Achille

> Achille η ποιο σωστη λυση ειναι το runlevel που θα ξεκιναει το Linux να μην ξεκιναει και το γραφικο περιβαλλον. 
> Το runlevel 3 εχει multiuser & networing support και μπορει να ενεργοποιηθει απλα αλλαζοντας το αρχειο /etc/inittab και βαζοντας στην γραμμη που λεει id:ΧΧ:initdefault: οπου ΧΧ τον αριθμο 3.


Μάλλον μπέρδεψες τα distributions. Στο debian δεν ξεκινάει ο xdm από το init, αλλά με script στο /etc/init.d.
Υπάρχει ο πιο σωστός τρόπος (να βγει το link από το /etc/rc2.d) και υπάρχει και ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος, που είναι αντίστοιχα εύκολο να ξαναενεργοποιηθεί από κάποιον που δεν ξέρει τι είναι τα symlinks και πώς δουλεύει το sysv init.

Θα σε παρακαλούσα πριν αμφισβητήσεις τις απόψεις μου να είσαι σίγουρος για αυτά που λες, αλλιώς να βάζεις και κανένα "νομίζω","πιστεύω" και όχι "είναι".

----------


## Renos

Achille, μαλλον εχεις μπερδεξει τι κανει το συγκερκιμενο αρχειο και η συγκεκριμενη δηλωση σε αυτο.

Το directory /etc/init.d περιεχει scripts απο τα οποια υπαρχουν links στα διαφορα rcX.d directories.
Τα rcX.d σχετιζονται αμεσα με το runlevel και περιεχουν τα scripts που πρεπει να τρεξουν σε καθε runlevel.
Το runlevel που δηλωνεις ως default υποδεικνυει στo init το directory rcX.d.
Προφανως, o χρηστης εχει επιλεξει ενα runlevel το οποιο στο directory rcX.d εχει link σε script στο init.d που ξεκιναει τον xdm.
Αλλαζοντας το default init θα απαλαγει απο τα Χ.

Ολα τα παραπανω δεν τα νομιζω και ουτι πιστευω οτι ειναι ετσι. Ειμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## Achille

> Προφανως, o χρηστης εχει επιλεξει ενα runlevel το οποιο στο directory rcX.d εχει link σε script στο init.d που ξεκιναει τον xdm.
> Αλλαζοντας το default init θα απαλαγει απο τα Χ.
> 
> Ολα τα παραπανω δεν τα νομιζω και ουτι πιστευω οτι ειναι ετσι. Ειμαι σιγουρος.




```
fantasy:/etc# ls -l /etc/rc?.d/*xdm
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 2003-09-11 20:21 /etc/rc0.d/K01xdm -> ../init.d/xdm
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 2003-09-11 20:21 /etc/rc1.d/K01xdm -> ../init.d/xdm
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 2003-09-11 20:21 /etc/rc2.d/S99xdm -> ../init.d/xdm
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 2003-09-11 20:21 /etc/rc3.d/S99xdm -> ../init.d/xdm
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 2003-09-11 20:21 /etc/rc4.d/S99xdm -> ../init.d/xdm
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 2003-09-11 20:21 /etc/rc5.d/S99xdm -> ../init.d/xdm
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 2003-09-11 20:21 /etc/rc6.d/K01xdm -> ../init.d/xdm
```

και από το /etc/inittab



> # /etc/init.d executes the S and K scripts upon change
> # of runlevel.
> #
> # Runlevel 0 is halt.
> # Runlevel 1 is single-user.
> # Runlevels 2-5 are multi-user.
> # Runlevel 6 is reboot.


Επειδή το redhat το κάνει αλλιώς, δε σημαίνει ότι είναι και σωστό.

----------


## Achille

Και ένα ακόμα μήνυμα που ξέχασα να μετακινήσω...



> και ετσι για την ιστορια,σημερα που εκανα restart sto linux εβγαλε καποιο λαθος μεν στην διαδικασια αλλα δεν σηκωσε γραφικο περιβαλλον.

----------


## Ripper_gr

> Θα σε παρακαλούσα πριν αμφισβητήσεις τις απόψεις μου να είσαι σίγουρος για αυτά που λες, αλλιώς να βάζεις και κανένα "νομίζω","πιστεύω" και όχι "είναι".



xexexeeeex Οπα ρε Linux God!!!!!!!!!!!!! My name is Torvald,
Linus Torvald!
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Λίγη μετριοπάθεια και ταπεινότητα δεν βλάπτει.
Αυτό πηγαίνει προς όλους.

----------


## Achille

Καλά ρε παιδιά, βλέπετε κάτι που δεν βλέπω εγώ;

Τι έγραψα πια, έγραψα ότι αν κάποιος δεν είναι σίγουρος για την άποψή του, να λέει ότι "πιστεύει" ότι είναι έτσι, και να μην το παρουσιάζει σαν δεδομένο. Δεν είπα πουθενά ότι εγώ έχω το αλάθητο, απλά είπα ότι όταν δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος, δεν παρουσιάζω τα πράγματα σαν δεδομένα.

Νομίζω ότι παρεξηγήσατε τα λεγόμενά μου και θα ήθελα να ανακαλέσετε...

----------


## ggeorgan

Ε, achille δίκιο έχεις, αλλά η χρήση της προστακτικής ενοχλεί όσους δεν σε ξέρουν προσωπικά και έχουν ξεχάσει και την ορμή του ομωνύμου σου ομηρικού ήρωα. Οπότε, και 'συ αν έγραφες «θα παρακαλούσα» αντί «σε παρακαλώ», νομίζω οτι θα έβρισκες περισσότερη ανταπόκριση.

----------


## LowRider

Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο GGEORGAN Achille, ιδιαίτερα όταν χρησιμοποιούμε ένα μέσο (κείμενο) το οποίο δεν είναι ικανό να μεταφέρει τα λεγόμενά μας με τον καλύτερο τρόπο. Πόσες φορές έχω παρεξηγηθεί (και τελικά τσακωθεί) εγώ με άλλους μέσω SMS,ICQ,MSN κλπ πχ δεν λέγεται.

Off topic οι γραμμούλες μου βέβαια, sorry  ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

To post mou Achille itan kathara xioumoristiko!Aplos mou akoustike kapos etsi pou to ixes pi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## VFXCode

Εγω οταν ηθελα να βαλω τους Drivers της NVidia εκανα τον XServer να κρασαρει αλαζοντας τον Driver. Αυτο ειναι λιγο υπερβολικο και λιγο ανορθοδοξο αλλα δουλευει μια χαρα  ::   ::  !!!!!!

----------


## gvaf

Τόσο φασαρία για το τι ρε παίδες ?  ::

----------


## Ventrix

και γιατί απλά να μην ξεκινήσεις τον kdm και να πας σε console με ctrl + alt + Fx???

----------


## yang

Και ζητάτε απάντηση σε κάτι που έγινε πριν 3 χρόνια!!!?  ::

----------


## VFXCode

ειμαι πολυ λολ. ουτε που το ειχα δει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

